# Fake adba papers how do you know



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Well my dog is pure for sure but idk if his papers are real everything looks legit but where it says name its written in 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So did the breeder put the name there? Or is it on the front? If his papers are fake then no hes not pure for sure...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

The bcan I post a pic of my paper "


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

has raised seal ensures genuine document but idk how the call name was written

Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Btw he was brought to Texas when he was 9 months old and bought him from my neighbor a month later he's been the best ever since


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well unfortunately the problem is the breeder didn't sign the papers so they are invalid.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

But they are real papers it don't really matter to me he ain't a stud he's my buddy and it's just something that's always has bothered me 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Is your neighbor the breeder?? Asking because the back is not filled out to be sent off and the dog has no registered name. If he is not the breeder of the dog the breeder has to sign those papers over to you. Looks as though whom ever wrote int he the call name didn't really have a clue of where to write anything in. I don't think you are not supposed to write on the front of the papers but, I don't think it would void it.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

NVM my post LOL


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

So they r real just making sure  and lol


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Then enjoy him as is. They could be his papers, but who knows. Its very easy to hand someone a puppy certificate from another litter or extra papers for a deceased dog. 

Not saying that's what happened just pointing out that they could be his or could not, but you'll never know. Being as the breeder didn't sign them that would make me wonder on if they were even legit breeders. Or it could have been he had a contract or original deal where they didn't get breeding rights to the dog.

Just enjoy him and let him be a great dog for you, the papers will not change that as you seem to already know.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

True thanks guys btw took him to a bully show one time got third place I'll see if I find pics 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

